# pro anabolic



## stjmachine

hi all,

anyone heard of or tried pro anabolic by future pharmaceuticals? I have used m1t before and had good gains, which is best?


----------



## leev

pro anabolic is a scam for your money pal, there is no instructions as to what it contains, M1t has been spoke about on here so there is plenty of write ups on that from what i have read, its very toxic, every one seems to lean towards SD ,

i am running SD at the mo just starting the 3 week now and seems ok (more to follow), friends out here with me have tried that pro anabolic and said its just another money waster

hope this helps a little, again alot more experinced guys in here i am sure will help too

regards


----------



## stjmachine

thanks for that, will steer clear.


----------



## Daleos69

I agree with lee! Pro anabolic does seem to b one big scam! Me an a friend recently gave it ago and have had no strength gains like it states you will get!! Im an just comin 2 the end of the course and according 2 what future pharmaceuticals say, i should have noticed considerable strength gains by my 6th week! But i can honestly say, i have not notcied any gains what so ever! Alrite i have gained wait since i got back training, going from 11stone 2 now 11stone 10llbs, but i have recently given up smoking, so i think that may have played a part in it! Obviously evryone is an individual and get better gains from different suppliments,but 4 me and my mate, this did not work AT ALL!!. So to put this baby to bed, i would say steer clear from it as it does not wrk and is a scam!!!


----------



## Cyrus

its a pile of crap tbh! Dont waste your money


----------



## Nuclear_Chris

pile of crap dude, better off with extreme products


----------



## dudemuscle

well, i have bought two months supply from them like 5 months ago!!! and whether u believe me or not, it DOES actually work!!!! my strength and size grew rapidly within the forts two weeks, it really does work!!!

but unfortunately i haven't been training for the last 3 months due to personal family problems, but i have started back up again!!! i will be getting the optimum course ( 4 months supply) buy the end of next week!!

its very silly of people to talk and dismiss this product and haven't even tried it! its a shame!!!!


----------



## beefhead

I have just started pro anabolic i got just the one course and i have to say within 2 days im lifting more than i could before its given me a boost and already i can feel it working


----------



## beefhead

does anybody out there no what the best ripped fuel is


----------



## EXTREME

Can you tell us what you mean by "what the best ripped fuel is", what do you mean by ripped fuel?


----------



## Pandass111

I gave pro anabolic a go about a year ago and let me tell you it did absolutely nothing,

dont waste your money buddy.


----------



## beefhead

I agree mate ive just come off pro anabolic and found no gains your right its a real waste of time



leev said:


> pro anabolic is a scam for your money pal, there is no instructions as to what it contains, M1t has been spoke about on here so there is plenty of write ups on that from what i have read, its very toxic, every one seems to lean towards SD ,
> 
> i am running SuperDrol at the mo just starting the 3 week now and seems ok (more to follow), friends out here with me have tried that pro anabolic and said its just another money waster
> 
> hope this helps a little, again alot more experinced guys in here i am sure will help too
> 
> regards


----------



## Liggy1990

hi all i havnt realy tried anything yet i was gunna buy a months supply of pro-anabolic but by the sounds of things il stay clear i wuoldnt say im fat but i need to tone up i was wondering what would be the best thing for a beginner thanks in advance


----------



## no-worries88

As ive been looking for m1t,as its new to me,there seem to be alot of m1t but with different labels,is it all the same stuff but by different manufacturers?or is there 1 m1t and the rest are crap copies?any help appreciated,having trouble finding a site that seems to sell the right stuff.


----------



## EXTREME

Guys, NOTHING compares to Extreme Nutrition T-Bullet, it is the best product of it's kind available in the world.


----------



## kadz

hi guys whats extreme.bullets


----------



## EXTREME

Kadz, here's a link that will take you to the product!

http://www.extremenutrition.co.uk/gb/sports-nutrition/30-t-bullet-5060222540567.html


----------

